# Ink Cartridges sites UK ?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Just wondered if any fellow Brits can recommend any reliable, cheap ink cartridges sites for purchase ?  

I lost a few favourites, any help would be appreciated


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.choicestationery.com/acatalog/index.html

http://www.tonik.co.uk/

are the two I use both very good, I vary them as to who has the best special offers at the time on my Inkjet cartridges.

at the moment it's choice, I use an Epson 750


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! dvk THX The first link .......they are very cheap.......had looked at Tonik 

The cheapest I had found for the cartridge required was here

Here 

But your's is cheaper THX ! again


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

www.inkcycle.co.uk

I told my brother and he tried them, said they were cheapest and
delivery 2 or 3 days.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Boyoh.......Thx......your site appears to be the second cheapest for the cartridge I require..... 

http://www.choicestationery.com/acatalog/index.html being the cheapest for me 

THX!! again guys

Take Care !!


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

So choicestationery is the cheapest then.  
I must take a note of that for next ink delivery. Thanks joe2cool.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

For my type of cartridge Boyoh yes........by £1.07  

Have a good day


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I use http://www.atlanticink.com/ and the last link you gave is less expensive for my cartridges by about £1.

I think I'll have to look at Choice Stationery Supplies for my next purchase too!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Randy looks like 'Choice Stationery' is tops at moment, my cartridge would be £1.46 more at your site


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I guys thought I'd update you .......ordered a cartridge from 'Choice stationery' arrived within a couple of days......excellent service & price saving Would recommend....thx again dvk01


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I'd already added them into my shopping folder in Favorites,a nd next time I order, I will take another look at them.

Thanx!

******I actually just took a price check on both, ordering 1 black and 1 color cartrirdge for my printer, and Choice Stationary was cheaper, even after delivery and VAT, than my own by over 2.50

Hnady enough so ta very much dvk01!!


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

http://www.cartridgeclub.co.uk


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Tarq...........my cartridge would be £6.24 more at you recommendation, looks like 'Choicestationery' is still tops...well for me at moment,


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Your welcome

remaining on the subject of printing maybe you can help me with my need for opinions

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=117192


----------



## chrisholgate (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey, just a quick addition to quite an old post. Check out the site www.refreshcartridges.co.uk - We can usually offer a very competitive price on most printer cartridges and delivery is almost always next day.

Many thanks.

Chris


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Oh yeah and when you've done with your cartridges unl;ess you've got a scheme with your cartridge supplier where you send them back go to http://www.inkagain.co.uk and recycle them! Just e-mail/phone them (freefone) and then will send you some bags which you can freepost to them. Thus recycling your cartridges protecting the earth and sending £1 to charity for each cartridge you send in!!!!


----------



## happy wander (Mar 13, 2003)

Tarq the cartridges I need on the list at http://www.inkagain.co.uk are for trade customers only thanks for putting up the link though.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Not to buy. Just recycle them after thats all I'm saying!


----------



## UK-John (Mar 6, 2008)

I've always used www.eezytrade.co.uk - friendly and fast service -give them a try...


----------

